

Population control cheapest way to fight CO2? - Rabidgremlin

"Each $7 spent on basic family planning would reduce CO2 emissions by more than one ton" whereas it would cost $13 for reduced deforestation, $24 to use wind technology, $51 for solar power, $93 for introducing hybrid cars and $131 electric vehicles.<p>http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2009-12/10/content_9151129.htm
======
tokenadult
How does everyone calculate all these figures? Where does anyone, as a
mathematics teacher would say, show the work?

------
ars
This is total nonsense.

For example it's impossible to reduce CO2 by using solar power because solar
power uses more energy to build than it supplies.

Wind barely covers it's own energy cost. And hybrid cars and electric vehicles
don't come even remotely close.

------
known
Tax Waste, Not Work

[http://www.ppionline.org/ppi_ci.cfm?knlgAreaID=125&subse...](http://www.ppionline.org/ppi_ci.cfm?knlgAreaID=125&subsecID=165&contentID=251213)

